# Scottish Highlands



## Suejane2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Haggii and [now brown] heather on the hills!
Porridge & bagpipes for breakfast? 

. . . . . but sometimes it can feel a bit lonely . . . . . . . anyone else north of Inverness on any part of this IVF journey feeling the same way?

[ . . . . or perhaps you're a long way away now and missing home?]

Suejane
xxx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

h suejane, Nice 2 meet you.  Delighted to hear you are pregnant, congratulations!  I have twin girls, who are 4 months old.  they were concieved through ivf.  why dont you come and jon the highlands general chit chat thread.  There are a few of us all at different stages of ivf journey.

liz
x


----------



## Suejane2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Bethliz . . . . good to hear from you!

I'll try the Highlands general chit chat thread you have suggested and hope to see you there!
Your twins are beautiful, but I have heard it said that twins can be a lot of extra work  


Suejane
xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

Sue- congrats on your pregnancy whereabouts are you in the lovely highlands I'm in Orkney liz is right you should come and join the highland and island thread


----------

